# Co Statewide Public Road Bike Ban



## glovemtb2 (Jul 24, 2009)

http://bicyclecolo.org/page.cfm?pageId=1042

http://www.colorado.gov/cs/Satellite/GovRitter/GOVR/1177024890452

If we don't respond,.......


----------



## stewartj76 (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for the links. Their "Complete Streets" policy sounds like a good idea. I'm annoyed that it appears that the majority of the stimulus money is merely being used to repave roads as they are, and not taking into account potential improvements to traffic flow or other transportation modes like bicycles.

I was bored and looked up the CDOT budget and wanted to find how road maintenance was funded. As I suspected, it is funded in majority by the gas tax and registration (aka the motorist's claim to "Get off my road." The rest is funded by various federal subsidies. I think that re-enacting the 1997 law to transfer 10% of sales and use tax to the highway fund would reduce this complaint. While it's true that the roads are paid for by vehicle traffic (via registration and fuel taxes), it's also true that the vehicles themselves to much more damage than a bicycle. Providing just under $1b per year would go a long way toward improving non-motorized traffic flow and improving vehicle/bicycle relations.

http://74.125.95.132/search?q=cache...ing&cd=6&hl=en&ct=clnk&gl=us&client=firefox-a


----------



## BobVForWard3 (Aug 3, 2009)

*Max Tyler, CO District 23 Rep, his take on the County Rd Ban*

Cross post from the MTB forum:

As a recent entrant in local politics, I have found that respectful letters to our house reps have usually gotten thoughtful replys, even if they aren't always supporting of the issue I have asked them about. Gwynn Green and I went back and forth about the 3ft rule for a while before agreeing to disagree.

This is her replacement, respresenting Golden and North Laekwood, Max Tyler, and his view regarding the county bike ban. As always, I suggest looking up your rep and letting them know how you feel. I would love to hear the reponses from anyone's contact with their reps. McKaskey and his crew might want this but they don't have the power to do it, so make sure those that can give the power understand our feelings on this.




Hi Bob,
Yes feel free to post the info, I've made one small change to my reply to you to add the Governor to the mix:


I think the situation right now is murky at best.

If anything develops of this and is forwarded to the legislature I can assure you that I would take a dim view of closing unincorporated roads to bicyclists whether in small groups, tours or competitive rides. 

From what I've heard I wouldn't expect to see this as an issue of state concern -- there are a number of enthusiastic cyclists on both sides of the aisle who would likely be opposed to such a measure. Indeed, governor Ritter is also a regular cyclist who rode Elephant Rock this year.


Max Tyler


On Thu, Jul 30, 2009 at 3:25 PM, Bob Vermeulen wrote:

Max,

I understand that the Jefferson County commissioners have asked their staff to draft a proposal that would allow Counties the ability to restrict bicycle access on their roads. I am writing to state my opposition to this effort and hope that if it does get drafted, you will not forward its progress in the legislature.

I was at the recent Golden City Council study session (we shook hands right before the meeting started) and was encouraged by your enthusiasm to defend Golden and I wish you the best of luck in your new position.

-- 
Thank you!

Bob

Cell - 303.218.0080
[email protected]
www.bobvforward3.com


----------



## Bulldozer (Jul 31, 2003)

http://www.lcni5.com/cgi-bin/c2.cgi?038+article+News+20090728125054038038002

"By AJ Vicens
Jefferson County commissioners appear to be rethinking a plan to seek legislation that would allow them to regulate bicycles on county roads. 
 After several public meetings about a proposed cycling event through Deer Creek Canyon - and amid a continuing debate about the safety of bikes and cars co-existing on narrow foothills roads - the commissioners had announced they would seek legislative authority to regulate cycling. 
 But an uproar from the cycling community, including outraged missives from cyclists all over the world, has apparently led the commissioners to take a step back. 
 "I want to be clear that, initially, our instructions to (the county attorney) and to our lobbyist was to investigate whether a change in legislation would be helpful," said Commissioner Kathy Hartman. "We have not made any decisions, and we are going to have another meeting with our lobbyist, something we do all the time. At this point I'm not willing to support any change (in the law) that does not also have the support of Bike Jeffco and Bicycle Colorado." 
 The initial proposal would have been an attempt to give counties authority similar to cities and towns.
 "Jeffco's problem is we have this whole huge area called ‘unincorporated Jefferson County’ that is just as much urban as Lakewood, but we're using legal tools designed really for rural areas," Hartman said. "I don't know what the solution to that is, but it's more complicated than I originally thought." Hartman said the county has added shoulders on some roads, and plans on adding more. 
 "But I don't think closing Deer Creek to cyclists is something we'd be doing," Hartman said. "It's not something I would vote for." 
 Commissioner Kevin McCasky said the issue has been "blown so far out of proportion, and resembles nothing consistent with the commissioners' initiative."
 McCasky said the effort to seek the authority was just in the idea stage. 
 "It was an element of discussion we directed staff to research,” he said. “We don't have a sponsor, don't have any draft legislation. It's an issue that Commissioner Hartman initiated because of a bike permit. We'd be silly to do anything remotely close to banning bicycles. It's not going to happen."
 As the commissioners try to find the right path on the cyclists-versus-motorists situation, Deer Creek Canyon Road continues to be wildly popular with cyclists, who come there from all parts of the Denver area. 
 Scores of cyclists were using the road the morning of July 26. Many were respectful and rode single-file when traffic passed. But some came around blind corners riding nearly in the middle of the road, forcing cars to slow well below the speed limit and making it difficult to pass safely. One cyclist was observed urinating next to Deer Creek Canyon Road a quarter-mile east of South Wadsworth Boulevard, an act many residents farther up the canyon complain happens all the time on their properties. 
 David Steffen, a cyclist from southeast Denver, came to ride the canyon July 26. He said he'd be upset if he couldn't ride there.
 "It'd be horrible," Steffen said. "This is a beautiful road to bike on." 
 Steffen added that, if anything, the county should be looking to further regulate motorists in the canyon, who he said are rude and aggressive. 
 "In my many years of cycling, drivers don't look at the road as something they need to share most of the time," Steffen said. 
 Steffen said a few cyclists are pushy and rude, and that he'd probably be annoyed if he lived in the area and had to deal with all the cyclists. 
 J.R. Garcia, a cyclist from Highlands Ranch, had a conciliatory view.
 "I see both sides of the coin," Garcia said as he prepared for his ride up the canyon July 26. "There's definitely some cyclists that abuse the road, are unsafe, and create unsafe situations for themselves and for drivers." But Garcia said those cyclists are just a few among the hundreds that regularly ride in the area.
 He also said living in Colorado is about being outdoors. 
 "When you think about living in Colorado, you think about the foothills and the mountains," he said. "(Banning cyclists from the roads) seems a bit extreme and absurd. There has to be a compromise as opposed to telling me not to ride here at all." 
 Jefferson County sheriff's Deputy Fred Lang patrols Deer Creek Canyon every week to monitor the interactions between cyclists and motorists. He's been patrolling the area for three years, and the conflict between the two has been ever-present. 
 "It's a conflict between a small percentage of cyclists and a few upset residents," Lang said July 26 as he monitored the intersection of South Deer Creek Road and Deer Creek Canyon Road. 
 A lot of Lang’s work involves interacting with cyclists - he wrote three traffic tickets to cyclists who didn't stop at a stop sign July 26 - but he does talk with motorists as well. 
 "There are some issues with the residents up here," he said. "Some can be territorial, and when people come into their area, they tend to push back." 
 Lang says he spends most of his time reminding cyclists that they have to obey traffic laws and reminding motorists that cyclists have every right to be on the roads. 
 Ultimately, it's about safety, Lang said. 
 "Up here," he said, pointing to the road as a half dozen cyclists rode by, "there's hardly any room for error."
Contact AJ Vicens at [email protected], and check www.columbinecourier.com for updates and breaking news."


----------

